# Making a Rollfast deluxe handle bar strut



## John (Mar 1, 2015)

Offered on the deluxe Rollfast bicycles, The strut is part of the crossbar fastener.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks perfect John but I would expect no less...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2015)

Outstanding!
Did they not have any adjustment for height or handlebar position?
The Wald and Persons versions were adjustable.


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice! As always beautiful work.


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice! As always beautiful work.


----------



## John (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is the deluxe cross bar for the Rollfast. The deluxe models had a larger diameter cross bar to go with the struts.


----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2015)

wow,greaat lookin;.


----------

